# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Phiên chợ - niềm vui và nỗi nhớ

## nguyetnt

Mỗi lần đi là một lần thêm nhớ. Cái nhớ, từ màu sắc quần áo của bà con mỗi dân tộc đến vị chén rượu ngô cay nồng, mùi khói mờ mịt của chảo thắng cố lẫn màu sương trong ngày đông lạnh sắt. Có lẽ nên gọi chợ phiên ở miền cao nguyên đá này là những phiên chợ của niềm vui và nỗi nhớ?


Sắc màu chợ phiên - Ảnh: H.TR.
Với những người dân vùng cao nguyên đá, chợ phiên là một phần không thể thiếu trong cuộc sống thường nhật. Những phiên chợ họp theo phiên vào ngày cuối tuần thứ bảy hay chủ nhật như chợ Quyết Tiến, chợ Đồng Văn... Hoặc họp theo phiên cách 6 ngày một, mà khi phiên sang tuần dương lịch 7 ngày, hụt đi mất một thành ra cái tên “chợ đuổi”, như chợ Lũng Phìn, chợ Phó Bảng…

Những phiên chợ có sức cuốn hút đến lạ kỳ. Cuốn hút từ người già, người trẻ, đến đám con nít và lây sang cả du khách dừng bước nơi này.

1. Với lũ trẻ, sự cuốn hút của chợ là những món hàng đầy màu sắc, hay những món ăn trong làn khói bếp thơm nức mũi tỏa ra từ góc quầy hàng. Đó có thể là một bát phở, từ mùi đến vị đều không giống những món ăn mẹ nấu hằng ngày. Hay chỉ là một cây kem vàng óng mà cô bé tần ngần mãi trước khi quyết định mút cái đầu tiên. Nửa như muốn ăn, nửa như vẫn tiếc muốn giữ lại.

Còn với các chàng trai, cô gái, ngày chợ phiên là dịp để xúng xính quần áo đẹp, đi xem đồ mới và tìm một nửa tình yêu. Nhà xa, cách huyện hơn 10 cây số, Tráng Thị Tím đi chợ Mèo Vạc một mình. Cô gái mới hai mươi tuổi này hồn nhiên lắm, cười tươi trước ống kính và không quên dặn nhớ gửi lại ảnh cho em. Ở một góc chợ khác, mấy cô bé đang túm tụm với nhau, cùng ngắm chiếc điện thoại mới của bạn.

Cuộc sống hiện đại đang xóa dần khoảng cách không gian. Chiếc xe máy, cái điện thoại giờ cũng gần gũi như con ngựa và cái muôi gỗ trong nhà…



Xem điện thoại mới của bạn - Ảnh: H.H.M.
2. Cánh đàn ông đến chợ thì có khác. Ngoài mua bán hàng hóa cho gia đình, điều quan trọng không kém là gặp được bạn bè và cùng nhau uống đôi bát rượu. Đến chợ phiên, Giàng Mí Dứ gặp được ông thông gia, hai ông bố cùng con trai con gái nay đã là dâu rể hai nhà, và bên cạnh là cháu đích tôn. Buổi chợ trở nên đầm ấm như ngày gặp gỡ gia đình.

Từng nhóm các ông ngồi kề bên nhau. Bơ rượu cứ đong đầy vơi mãi, câu chuyện tưởng chừng chẳng bao giờ cạn. Càng thêm chuyện là càng thêm vui. Cho mãi đến khi ngất ngây say. Say ở chợ cũng chẳng phải lo, vì chồng có say đã có vợ đưa về.

Cái lý của các bà vợ người Mông thật ra rất đơn giản. Chồng mình nếu có nhiều bạn thì đến chợ sẽ gặp gỡ nhiều. Câu chuyện xã giao hay bạn bè thăm hỏi ở vùng cao luôn kết nối bằng chén rượu. Nếu chồng ít bạn thì sẽ mời ít hoặc là được mời ít thì làm sao có thể say. Và theo cách đó, thước đo thành công về ông chồng trong quan hệ xã hội được các bà vợ chấp nhận và cho phép đến mức say mà không phải lo lắng gì.

Nếu say quá thì nằm luôn bên đường mà ngủ. Vợ vẫn kiên nhẫn ngồi bên cạnh, tranh thủ thêu vải, xe sợi hay sửa áo… Bao lần gặp hình ảnh các cô, các chị đợi chồng bất kể trưa hay chiều, nắng hay gió, lần nào tôi cũng liên tưởng tới các chị em, bạn bè ở thành phố. Và rồi hiểu ra rằng đó cũng là một phần đặc trưng khác biệt về văn hóa cuộc sống.


Giàng Mí Dứ gặp ông thông gia ở chợ Mèo Vạc, cùng con trai, con dâu và cháu nội - Ảnh: H.H.M.

hớ
Chia sẻ hơi ấm bên nồi thắng cố - Ảnh: H.TR.
3. Đến Hà Giang mà bỏ qua chợ phiên thì hẳn là thiếu sót lớn. Mọi nét văn hóa đời sống dường như đều hội tụ đủ cả ở đây. Cái cảm giác tự cho mình lạc vào một không gian nho nhỏ, xa lạ và rất ngỡ ngàng. Mọi hình ảnh đều mới, ánh mắt du khách cũng lấp lánh như trẻ thơ.

Mỗi lần đi là một lần thêm nhớ. Cái nhớ từ màu sắc quần áo của bà con mỗi dân tộc, đến vị chén rượu ngô cay nồng, và nhớ mùi khói mờ mịt của chảo thắng cố lẫn màu sương lẫn cái nhớ khi khẽ rùng mình trong ngày cuối đông lạnh sắt.

Những cái nhớ gộp lại khiến những bạn trẻ yêu xê dịch đầu năm rồi đã tổ chức triển lãm ảnh “Thương nhớ Đồng Văn” tìm tặng cho bà con những tấm ảnh mình chụp được trên đường "phượt". Mới đây là thời khắc đón năm mới với “Phiên chợ cuối năm” với mục đích tặng 1.000 cuốn lịch năm mới 2013 với các phiên chợ sắc màu cho đồng bào Mông, Dao, Hán, Tày, Nùng, Hoa sinh sống ở khu vực cao nguyên đá Đồng Văn.

Những cuốn lịch in bằng chính hình ảnh được các bạn chụp trong những chuyến đi, đồng thời có đánh dấu rõ đặc biệt cho các ngày có phiên chợ lùi ở *Hà Giang*.

Có lẽ nên gọi chợ phiên ở miền cao nguyên đá này là những phiên chợ của niềm vui và nỗi nhớ?


Cả gia đình có dịp được chụp ảnh "miễn phí lấy liền" - Ảnh: H.TR.


Và cùng xem ảnh, chia sẻ những niềm vui - Ảnh: H.TR.
Theo: Hoàng Hà Mai / tuoitre.vn

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Hà Giang - du lich Ha Giang*

----------


## lunas2

trông nhìn hay hay nhỉ...hi

----------


## h20love

hi, mik chưa dc gặp đồng bào dt bh

----------


## thientai206

thích nhất mua đồ thổ cẩm

----------


## kohan

Đi chợ vùng cao có nhiều cái hay và nhiều đồ lạ đẹp

----------


## nguoithat

con gái dân tộc nhìn ai cũngc ó nét đẹp thùy túy

----------


## Mưa bóng mây

Giống như chợ vùng cao Hà Giang, trong xu hướng thương mại hóa các chợ vùng cao hiện nay thì chợ Bắc Hà (Lào Cai) cũng là một trong những nơi hiếm hoi còn giữ được bản sắc dân tộc, nét riêng độc đáo của các chợ xưa. Chợ là nơi tụ họp của nhiều dân tộc thiểu số của miền Bắc như: người H’mông hoa, Dao tuyển, Tầy, Nùng, La chí, Phù lá…. Chợ Bắc Hà là nơi bày bán đủ mọi sản vật của vùng cao, những vật dụng cần thiết cho người dân tộc: cày, cuốc, xẻng, dao các loại rau, hoa quả, mật ong.

Nhưng thu hút phụ nữ dân tộc và khách du lịch nhiều nhất chính là khu bán các đồ trang sức, váy, áo, vải thổ cẩm và cả những chiếc gùi bằng mây duyên dáng. Tại đây, bạn có thể tùy ý lựa chọn những sản phẩm thổ cẩm, hoa mắt với những sắc màu rực rỡ của váy áo các thiếu nữ dân tộc Mông, Dao đỏ. Khách du lịch nước ngoài thường trầm trồ trước những bức tranh được dệt thủ công với những họa tiết sinh động, màu sắc hài hòa và đẹp mắt.

Đối với đàn ông vùng cao thì chợ cũng là nơi để một tuần họ có thể gặp gỡ cùng uống rượu bên chảo thắng cố. Thắng cố không lúc nào vơi trong chảo cũng như rượu không lúc nào cạn trong bình. Rượu đặc sản của người Mông bản Phố, được nhiều người biết đến bởi độ nặng và vị gắt rất đặc trưng. 
Khu bán ngựa là nơi thu hút nhiều đàn ông nhất, họ đến từ các bản làng xa xôi, thậm chí cả những người từ các tỉnh Bắc Giang, Hà Tây... cũng lên đây để buôn ngựa về xuôi.
Chiều đến, chợ bắt đầu vãn khách; người đàn ông say rượu ngồi ngất ngưỡng trên lưng ngựa, người phụ nữ dắt ngựa về bản là một hình ảnh đọng lại trong tâm trí du khách.

----------


## vshotel

... Và nhìn trẻ em vùng cao thật là dễ thương, tuổi thơ dữ dội lại ùa về !

----------

